

I Refuse to Be Busy - prostoalex
http://parenting.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/04/03/i-refuse-to-be-busy/?_php=true&_type=blogs&smid=fb-nytimes&WT.z_sma=US_IRT_20140404&bicmp=AD&bicmlukp=WT.mc_id&bicmst=1388552400000&bicmet=1420088400000&_r=2&

======
mintykeen
We make a lot of choices like that as a family too. Definitely makes a
difference in our quality of life. We don't have cable, don't over-schedule
our kids with lessons and sports they don't even like. What happened to just
playing with the kids in the neighborhood until dark? ;)

~~~
simon
Yup. Man I remember my childhood and it was awesome ... no planned sports,
regular family meal times and plenty of time to just play or read or ride my
bike or walk for miles in the local fields. I try to provide something close
to this for my kids.

Step number one: no TV! Step number two: remind them that boredom is life's
way of encouraging them to be more creative!

------
WWLink
I love that article!

